# Can anyone help me with this



## Nathanh2150 (17 Jan 2022)

Woke up this morning to do my daily routine with my aquarium and seen that one of my rainbow fish has a wound to the side I’m kinda thinking it may have got spooked and hit itself against the bog wood or it’s been in a fight with another rainbow fish in the tank should I start treating with daily salting ? If so would this be something that won’t affect the rainbow the rainbow fish seems to be swimming around freely with the other rainbows eating well just took me by surprise this morning when turning the light on 

Any help and advice would be much appreciated


----------



## jamiepearson (17 Jan 2022)

what is the salt for? This is an outdated treatment. A Meth Blue bath then Esha 2000?


----------



## Andy Taylor (17 Jan 2022)

Looks more like a heater burn to me.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


Nathanh2150 said:


> should I start treating with daily salting ?


Salt (NaCl) and plants isn't a good combination, so  @jamiepearson 's <"Esha 2000"> might be better suggestion. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathanh2150 (17 Jan 2022)

It won’t be down to the heater as I have a bio master thermo 900 which has a built in heater to the extunel filter and with salt just thinking it would kill any infection hopefully the rainbow fish will heal well I shall try a meth blue treatment


----------



## Nathanh2150 (4 Feb 2022)

Hi
I need some more advice as I have been using Esha 2000 but I’m not seeing any improvements if anything looks like it’s spreading photos attached to show current situation been treating daily with once a week water changes all my other rainbow fish show no signs of this on them
@dw1305 @jamiepearson


----------



## jamiepearson (4 Feb 2022)

I have no expertise, only reading up on common things so I'm prepared. Myxazin is what I'd try, but did you do a Meth Blue bath to determine if it was fungus or something else?


----------



## Hufsa (4 Feb 2022)

Id start thinking along the lines of columnaris now that several have got it. Columnaris isn't always on the back of the fish but yours have a suspiciously classic placement..
Esha 2000 isnt gonna cut it for columnaris. The only thing around here ive heard has a chance against it is "Sera Baktopur Direct". The Direct part is important, "Sera Baktopur" is a different medication and wont do. This medication will kill your filterbacteria so im gonna tag a few folks here to get a second and third opinion
@MirandaB @mort what do you think? Its not the classic white but they can get fleshy looking once its deep enough?


----------



## MirandaB (4 Feb 2022)

To me it doesn't look like Columnaris,when I saw the original post it looked to me like the fish had perhaps got itself stuck in some rock as I see there is dragonstone in there which is pretty sharp.
Leaning more towards something bacterial but a separate dip in Methylene Blue will do no harm and would rule out fungal if it doesn't stain.
Edit as didn't make that very clear....mechanical damage then secondary bacterial infection.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (4 Feb 2022)

I do have a rather large pice of drift wood in the aquarium would it be wise to treat the rainbows in the same tank just incase there’s anything that shouldn’t be in the tank to get that treated with Methylene Blue I also turn the extunel filter off when treating so it stays in the tank a little longer before turning the tank back on. I have knoticed in the tank mating behaviour and territorial behaviour so think this may of happened when there’s been a show off .. what’s your thoughts on the outcome for these rainbows ?


----------



## MirandaB (4 Feb 2022)

Nathanh2150 said:


> I do have a rather large pice of drift wood in the aquarium would it be wise to treat the rainbows in the same tank just incase there’s anything that shouldn’t be in the tank to get that treated with Methylene Blue I also turn the extunel filter off when treating so it stays in the tank a little longer before turning the tank back on. I have knoticed in the tank mating behaviour and territorial behaviour so think this may of happened when there’s been a show off .. what’s your thoughts on the outcome for these rainbows ?


You'll need to use a separate tub for a Methylene Blue bath as using that in the main tank will also kill your filter bacteria.
1ml to 9lts of water and leave them in for 30 mins or so but keep an eye on them in case of any adverse reactions...it's unlikely but better to be safe.
Sounds quite possible it might be down to them maturing and having territorial disputes although I still think the dragonstone is more likely to have caused injuries like that than the bogwood.
As for treating the actual tank it would need to be something more filter friendly so a course of esha 2000 isn't going to hurt although as @Hufsa says it won't touch Columnaris if it does turn out to be that.


----------



## MirandaB (4 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Esha 2000 isnt gonna cut it for columnaris. The only thing around here ive heard has a chance against it is "Sera Baktopur Direct". The Direct part is important, "Sera Baktopur" is a different medication and wont do. This medication will kill your filterbacteria so im gonna tag a few folks here to get a second and third opinion


We can't get Sera Baktopur Direct here as the active ingredient is Nifurpirinol which is an antibiotic
​


----------



## Nathanh2150 (4 Feb 2022)

I only purchased Esha 2000 as this was recommended on the post I have been treating daily since purchased. If I was to treat them in the tank as I really don’t fancy fishing them out of the tank stressing them out even more even tho there swimming around eating well. Would it be wise to wash out the sponges into a bucket keeping the bacteria in there and re adding it back in once the extunel filter is put on so it boosts the bacteria that may off been lost


----------



## MirandaB (4 Feb 2022)

I missed the part where you said you were treating already with that,I was too busy looking at the photos so my apologies 
Really wouldn't advise using the Meth Blue in the tank


----------



## MirandaB (5 Feb 2022)

I guess Myxazin would be the next thing to try which is fine to be dosed in the tank but I'm not sure if it's invert safe and you'd need to do a decent water change and perhaps run some carbon in the filter to remove the Esha first.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Feb 2022)

@MirandaB where would I be able to purchase some myxazin from ? As I don’t believe I have used this before in any of my aquariums as not had this before.

In my tank I mainly have
Rainbow fish
1x bristle nose pleco
5x otocinclus
6x  sterbai  corydoras
5x pepper corydoras


----------



## Conort2 (5 Feb 2022)

I’ve seen this in rainbow fish before, it may be lymphocystis. Apparently it is quite common in commercially bred rainbow fish. It’s a viral infection which cannot be cured.
I had a female bosemani this would happen to. Lesions would appear sporadically and then clear up by themselves, only to return at a later date. 

How are all the other fish?


----------



## Conort2 (5 Feb 2022)

Fish Lymphocystis
					

Lymphocystis is often seen in aquarium fish and looks like small white or grey bumps or 'nodules' The disease is viral and cannot be easily treated



					www.thinkfish.co.uk


----------



## Conort2 (5 Feb 2022)

Looking at images I could be wrong actually, lynphcystis seems to show itself more as lumps rather than lesions.


----------



## Conort2 (5 Feb 2022)

Regardless of what it is I’d increase your water changes at the moment. This will help any healing.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Feb 2022)

@Conort2 
All my other rainbow fish are doing really well always hungry and swimming around the tank but for the past month now I have noticed them going eye to eye with each other and doing this for a wile until one backs off I don’t know if this is due to matting or aggression for there space in the tank for breeding. They have also been strange i guess but only follow me around the tank they know who feeds them but it’s strange. I have a feeling that I’m going to loose them but there eating well swimming with the others just crossing my fingers that it all heals well


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Feb 2022)

So should I keep daily treating with the esha 2000 
Or try a different medicine if so what would be the best one for my current situation without removing the rainbow fish


----------



## mort (5 Feb 2022)

The first picture on this thread show what look like physical damage to me as well, like miranda mentions. You can see the pectoral fin has damage and so does the mouth, suggesting it's been stuck. It would be very unlucky to get two fish have the same injury at the same time but maybe you have an area where food gathers that they can't resist sticking their heads in. A little bit of violent thrashing to get out and the scales get ripped off.
If the injuries are deep they can take some time to heal. I had a clown loach that took a chunk out of its head recently and it wasn't as deep as yours but it was red and sore for a couple of weeks but has now healed over. I just maintained water quality through wc's and added some alder cones to help. If you watch them closely and you are sure it's not getting worse, then sometimes doing nothing can be best.

It might be my eyes but in the later pics it looks like the skin is beginning to heal over, so they might fix themselves with just good husbandry, although cautious dosing of something to help, like advised above can help.


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Feb 2022)

Nathanh2150 said:


> @MirandaB where would I be able to purchase some myxazin from ? As I don’t believe I have used this before in any of my aquariums as not had this before.
> 
> In my tank I mainly have
> Rainbow fish
> ...


You could contact  Waterlife on internet for nearest retailer


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Feb 2022)

New photos taken this morning


----------



## Conort2 (5 Feb 2022)

Nathanh2150 said:


> New photos taken this morning


The rest of the fishes body looks rather healthy if that makes sense? No damaged fins, no discolouration, good shape. As long as they are eating and have good water conditions, the more water changes the better! They should heal up ok I recon.


----------



## mort (5 Feb 2022)

Be aware that such large and deep injuries can take a long time to heal, possibly a couple of months, and they might have heavy scaring.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (5 Feb 2022)

Just a quick question if the fish do have a parasite 🦠 is it Likely that the other rainbow fish will catch it as I seriously don’t want that to happen. Atm they look well and feeding well bright in colour I understand it’s gonna take a wile for them to be back to there full self as wasn’t expecting it to happen over night even tho that would be nice hehe 🙃 I shall keep an eye if they suddenly go of there food or staying dormant at the bottom of the tank keeping you all informed with there progress (thanks to everyone for the advice and guidance much appreciated)


----------



## Hufsa (5 Feb 2022)

Hope I didn't scare you with the columnaris business, its a nasty thing and I hope its anything else, I would be very happy to be wrong in this case   You've got some good advice from these experienced aquarists so follow their lead. Keep us updated


----------



## Nathanh2150 (13 Feb 2022)

Just thought I would do an update as it’s been a wile since my last comment 

I have been daily treating with esha 200 but today have knoticed not much of an improvement one of the rainbows has now lost all colouration but is still eating but starting now to be a bit dormant at the top of the tank as photo shows only when no food is in the tank the other rainbow fish seem to be round him/her most of the day checking up if that makes sense I’m not holding out for the outcome as I’m doing as much as I can with the amount of information given and researched 

I have provided photos below with the other rainbow fish with the same situation but still eating and swimming with the others and has colour


----------



## Nathanh2150 (13 Feb 2022)

Just taken two close up photos


----------



## Greengeek (11 Mar 2022)

Looks like ulcers and given it’s location I can see why Columnaris has been suggested what ever it is you have my pitty. I’ve been battling a  contagious ulcer outbreak with me eye wateringly expensive  Japanese Top View Ranchu youngsters for 5 months and only just got on top of it, loosing 5 out of 20 fish.

I’ll detail what worked with me after trying practically every commonly available ulcer treatment on the market in the uk with no luck at all. 

I did a fluke and external parasite treatment to rule them out first then purchased Kusuri  8-Piece Topical Treatment Kit for ulcers. (Great for debriding the ulcers, cleaning the wound and sealing)
For details see: 8-Piece Topical Treatment Kit - Kusuri Products

 Antibiotic’s I tried both gam neg and gram positive. Seachem Kanaplex Aquarium Fish Medication Treatment has been most effective… which I had to buy abroad.

Once I had cleaned the wounds and did two full courses of antibiotic medicating the whole tank with Kanaplex I then did 100% water change and used good old Melafix (it’s been surprisingly effective) in conjunction with mixing the antibiotics with fish food pellets. To make it ‘fix’ to the food I mixed the food and meds with Seachem Focus but a little veg oil worked really well too (fish vet on YouTube little trick) I’d make up enough food to last a week and fed three times a day till ulcers disappeared, which was only two weeks, then a extra week to make sure. These were really deep ulcer so we’re never going to heal fast. 

Increasing the hardness and ph was also recommend as ulcers are more common in low ph environments and my tank was neutral with soft water.

Good luck, ulcers are a nightmare!


----------

